# Anybody changed side view mirror to auto-dimmable one on SE?



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Gurus, 

I just purchased 2012 Routan SE and just wondering anyone tried replacing the driver side view mirror with SEL mirror? 

SEL mirror is auto dimmable and very pleasant during night time driving. Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase. Regarding upgrading the mirror, I've done this on another car and the key to an easy job is to first consult the Routan's wiring diagram and/or check inside the door to see if the required connector for the SEL mirror is present on your SE. I suspect it is, as it would be more expensive for Chryco to have two different harnesses. 

If you find the wiring is there, I would scour the web for a discounted new or a good used set of mirrors - there should be plenty of 2008 and up Chrysler, Dodge and VW vans out there with the auto-dimmable mirrors. The SEL Premium mirror should be the same as the Chrysler T&C Limited unit. 

Good luck, and, if you do the upgrade, post pictures.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

cscsc said:


> ... the key to an easy job is to first consult the Routan's wiring diagram.. .


 They don't exist. 

SEL has those mirrors? I don't think our SEL does (rear view, yes).


----------



## vwroutan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> They don't exist.
> 
> SEL has those mirrors? I don't think our SEL does (rear view, yes).


 May be SEL premium has them.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Ahhh! Curse that Premium! :banghead:


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Only drivers side. My passenger side only has a heating element.

Yeah, just shattered mine the other day


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, only the SEL's have them and only on the drivers side. Chedman---is that now the second mirror that broke?????


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

58kafer said:


> Yep, only the SEL's have them and only on the drivers side. Chedman---is that now the second mirror that broke?????


I have no idea what you're talking about.

BTW this is the cheapest OEM parts dealer I've found. I was too lazy to go to Chrysler (this time, I will be getting TPMS from them).
https://www.thevwpartsstore.com/


----------

